# Dreister Bike Diebstahl in Wiesbaden



## MCdemo (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

am Dienstag, 26.10.10, wurde aus dem Vorraum unserer Wohnung unsere 2Bikes gestohlen. Tatort: Wiesbaden Innenstadt/Adelheidstr.

Zum einen ein 
RADON STAGE 6.0 in Schwarz/Weiß 2009 Größe S
Ausstattungs Details:
Fox Gabel 32 Talas und Fox RP 23 Dämpfer
XT/SLX Schaltung
Avid Elixir CR Bremsen
DT Swiss Laufräder
Nobby Nic Reifen
Crank Brothers Flat 5050X Pedale
Race Face Vorbau + Lenker
Breiterer No Name Damen/Tourensattel
Neupreis: 1599,-

Zum anderen:
VOTEC V.SX 2010 Größe M Dunkelblau/Weiß
Fox 36 Talas
Fox RP 23 Dämpfer
Avid Elixir CR Bremsen
Kind Shox Sattelstütze
Komplette XO Schaltung (Eloxal Gold)
DT Swiss EX 1750 Laufräder
Nobby Nic Reifen
Weiße Look Click Pedale
Truvativ WC Lenker + Vorbau
Nagelneuer Bontrager Sattel (Am Abend vor dem Diebstahl montiert)
Neupreis 3440,-

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/647044
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/647047
(Pedale und Sattel auf den Bildern abweichend)

Es wurde eine Tür aufgebrochen und gezielt diese Bikes gestohlen. Von daher gehen Polizei und Versicherung von einem gezielten Diebstahl aus.

Um sachdienliche Hinweise wird gebeten ....


----------



## Bettina (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
das Votec ist ja recht auffällig. Ich hoffe jemand sieht es rumfahren und man bekommt den Dieb. 
So etwas übles, irgendwie scheint mir Wiesbaden kein gutes Pflaster (mehr) zu sein.

Herzliches Beileid, ich kann es aufgrund eigener, frischer Erfahrung gut nachfühlen.
Meine Gedanken sind weder jugendfrei noch straffrei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (30. Oktober 2010)

Echt bitter... mir hat man in Wiesbaden schon mal mein Canondale Super V aus dem Verschlossenen Keller geklaut... Ich glaube die beobachten einen und verfolgen dann die Leute. 

Jetzt habe ich im Keller eine Becherwerkskette, 25mm hoch feste Glieder mit Schrumpfschlauch überzogen an der Wand verübelt und das Schloss ist auch ein besonderes Abus. Trauen tue ich keinem Mehr....

Hoffe ihr habt glück, drück euch die Daumen das man die fast...


----------



## talybont (30. Oktober 2010)

Gehe auch davon aus, dass es sich hierbei um "organisierte Kriminalität" handelt.

Ich halte es so:
Abus Moped-Schloss (SK 25) + entsprechende Kette + Wandanker
Traue nämlich auch keinem.


----------



## Kaltumformer (1. November 2010)

Die meisten Radschlösser haben keinen Schlagschutz auch nicht die teuren Abus.

siehe : http://polenschluessel.de/


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yz7srM-e7lA"]YouTube        - abus bordo mit schlagschlÃ¼ssel geknackt.mp4[/nomedia]


Genauso einfach wie in dem Video das Radschloss macht man halt auch Haustüren ohne Schlagschutz auf.


----------



## happygegoogelt (1. November 2010)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Die meisten Radschlösser haben keinen Schlagschutz auch nicht die teuren Abus.
> 
> siehe : http://polenschluessel.de/
> 
> ...



So pauschal kann man das meiner Meinung nach aber nicht ausdrücken.  
So ist das Bordo von Abus zum Beispiel nicht VdS geprüft! Und ein Fahrradschloss ohne VdS Prüfung ist, egal ob billig oder teuer, nie eine Kaufempfehlung für ein hochwertiges Bike....


----------



## Matrahari (3. November 2010)

Scheiß Fahrraddiebe, gegen die hilft meist auch kein gutes Fahrradschloss. 


Am sichersten ist es das Fahrrad ins Haus/Wohnung bzw. in die Wohnräume zu stellen, in der Stadt vielleicht nen bösen Hund ans bike binden. Ne gute idee wäre auch ein paar Schlangen in den Keller zu legen...

naja...ich hoffe du findest deine bikes bald wieder


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. November 2010)

Matrahari schrieb:


> Am sichersten ist es das Fahrrad ins Haus/Wohnung bzw. in die Wohnräume zu stellen.........



dem TO wurden seine Bikes aus der Wohnung geklaut.....


----------



## Matrahari (4. November 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> dem TO wurden seine Bikes aus der Wohnung geklaut.....




wer ist TO ?

merkwürdig, das einer in ne Wohnung einbricht und nur das Bike mitnimmt, naja dann vielleicht in nen Raum mit vielen Giftschlangen stellen...


----------



## talybont (9. November 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> dem TO wurden seine Bikes aus der Wohnung geklaut.....



Falsch: aus dem Vorraum!

Macht es doch einfach so: keine Fotos von Bikes ins Forum, keine Biketypen ins Profil, kein Blbla in sozialen Netzwerken. Ich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass viele organisierte Gauner auch hier nach Opfern suchen.


----------

